# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Amphiprion ocellaris

## Pedro Azevedo

Amphiprion ocellaris





Nome: Peixe-palhaço
Nome Científico: Amphiprion ocellaris (Cuvier, 1830)
Família: Pomacentridae
Grupo: Peixes Ósseos
Classe: Peixes


Alimentação: omnívoro
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 9 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 60 lts
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) - 1
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 1,2,3
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 1,2,3


O peixe-palhaço tem o corpo revestido por um muco que o protege dos espigões venenosos existentes nos tentáculos de grandes anémonas. Isto permite-lhe abrigar-se dos predadores entre os perigosos tentáculos, sem ser atacado e comido pelas anémonas. Todos os peixes-palhaço começam a vida como machos que, eventualmente, podem mudar de sexo. Quando isto acontece, a fêmea passa a dominar um grupo de machos.

Informações obtidas em: Oceanário de Lisboa

----------


## Antonio Amaral

mais duas fotos do black ocelaris em simbiose com uma tridacna

----------


## Paulo Gordinho



----------


## Danielodc05

Será que alguem me pode dizer onde adquiri um peixe palhaço?

cumpzZ :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Será que alguem me pode dizer onde adquiri um peixe palhaço?
> 
> cumpzZ



Boas.

Antes de mais regulariza a tua inscrição do Fórum. Não são permitido _nicknames_.

Resposta à pergunta: em qualquer loja. São peixes muito vulgares.

----------


## Jorge Remigio

Bons dias!

As minhas desculpas...pela impertinência...mas os animais das primeiras fotos não são Amphiprion percula?

----------

